# LED's_Is this possible..



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...There is a reason for my question??? RE LED's .....in particular an Automotive LED Car Bulb...So hope I am on the right forum...I have attached a photo of a 24 LED Headlight bulb...
all I want is an opinion from somebody familiar with LED's.....

Can I remove the 24 LED's and replace them with LED's (as close as I can to the original ) but with a different colour temperature...IE Kelvin....

Thankyou MK


----------

